# Got a dumb question. Take a look though.



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Anybody know where a guy can get WHITE colored pencils? I have a hard time seeing my pencil mark a lot on trim because its usually a darker finish. Or anybody have any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just go to an artist supply and you'll find just about any color pencil you can think of.


----------



## greg donovan (Jun 17, 2009)

how about using chalk?


----------



## Tha Carpenter (Jun 28, 2009)

What? Cmon guys, use paint, or a marker, or a sharpie. But colored pencils don't work.

Sharpie, they're cheap and come in man differnt varieties.:thumbsup:


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

On pre-finished trim, I used a sheet rock knife and marked half a "v" with the end going into the saw kerf. Then a quick swipe over the mark and it turned light from the dust in the scratch.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Sewing pencils will work just fine. They're made of softer material because it's intended for writing on fabric. Any sewing store should have plenty of them.


----------



## Plastyk (Jul 9, 2009)

You could use a china marker , a.k.a. greas pencil.
I use a refillable chalk pencil for all my dark colored stuff.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use silver metallic artists pencils*

They really show up on dark material. On wood I like to use a ball point, they make a fine line and also show up quite well. Sharpies are OK for some construction, but blunt over easily over time and use and then the line become too wide for my needs. This is a great question and it's surprising that it hasn't come up ..before...?:blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a few different methods for getting a mark. It would depend on what I'm marking and where it goes. If the color of the finish I'm marking will show the results, I may use a color drafting or art pencil. If they are soft enough to show on a finish, they need sharpening often to be accurate.

On very dark finishes and if the mark is critical, I will use a knife mark and chalk it in, and then wipe away the dust. I wind up with a very fine chalk line. Chalk comes in a variety of colors. This method works good on endgrain.

Or, I may just apply a strip of masking tape and draw a fine pencil line for a mark.


----------



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. I found some white pencils at Hobby Lobby we will see how they work. I also found a fine point awl Im gonna try too, it retracts like a pen so I can stick it in my hat without stabbing myself, lol. Keep that good suggestions coming.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I buy my white pencils at a blueprint supply house. They are intended to writing on blueprints. (Doh!) They seem to work well on walnut.


----------

